# 320 amp service instal with 2x200amp panels



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Please post some pics so we can help. But that does not sound like parallel runs. That is two separate runs to two separate panels. That sounds correct and the inspector has no idea what he's looking at. Also please fill out your profile.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Tell the inspector that is not a parallel install.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Parallel feeders are connected together at both ends. As Moto said, It sounds like you have two feeders. The only thing I can say is that both 200 amp panels have to be next to each other. All service disconnects must be grouped together. Is the service feeder sized for the load? He might complain that you are feeding 400 amps with only a 300 amp rated meter.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

310.10(H)

*



parallel (electrically joined at both ends)

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Many inspector will allow you to use 2/0 for the 2 panels but technically that is not compliant. Since neither panel carries the entire load of the service then you need to use 3/0 copper.

310.15(B)(7)

Btw- this is a 400 amp service


----------



## snowyredbird (Dec 1, 2020)

It is a 400amp/320. it is definately not parralel but they are right next to each other. I was just curious why he would call it a parralel when its clearly not.
maybe ill see if i can ask him during his scheduling phone slot to find out what he meant.
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

snowyredbird said:


> It is a 400amp/320. it is definately not parralel but they are right next to each other. I was just curious why he would call it a parralel when its clearly not.
> maybe ill see if i can ask him during his scheduling phone slot to find out what he meant.
> Thanks for the replies.



Many people call that install a parallel install but it clearly isn't. Read the section I posted to him. It is a common mistake.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

In the meter socket, are you sure you have the double lugs connected properly? Leg A & Leg B from each conduit to Leg A & Leg B on the dual lugs?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

Overhead feed?


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Did you use 2/0 al by chance?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Only thing I could see is like @kb1jb1 said 400amp possible load, off of a 320 amp service with no main protection.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

I've done plenty of 320A meter sockets. 400A, 320 Continuous. I've always run Two 4/0 SEU to OR 2" conduit with 4/0 AL XHHW, to two 200A main breaker panels.
#2 CU to the water line main.
This is residential. For commercial I'd have a 400A meter socket & 500MCM CU. 
The first time someone does one of these, it's easy to confuse which hot goes where because of the double lugs.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Where I am the meter cannot provide 320 amps so we cannot use it on a 400 amp service or 2 -200 amp.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Physically parallel and Electrically parallel are two different things.
And 2/0 is only the right size wire if it's copper.


----------

